# High Pass Challenge Elevation



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi - does anyone have the elevation for the HPC? At the end of the ride my GPS said 8200 feet or so. I thought it was closer to seven. Thanks in advance.

Road Biking 11 Sep | Bicycling in Washington


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

The official route guide had 75XX elevation, but, there was the last-minute change to return through Randle instead of getting back onto 12 much closer to Packwood. I didn't use GPS but yours sounds within the margin of error for phone-based GPS systems.

Anyone with a Garmin with a barometric-plus-GPS altimeter get a read?


----------



## gregl1956 (Dec 24, 2005)

*HPC Elevation*

I rode the HPC yesterday and had 6,660' on my Polar CS500


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*6550*

My 705 said 6550'


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

If I recall correctly, my Garmin 705 said about 6900 feet of total ascent at the end of the ride this year. TrainingPeaks WKO+ 2.2 anazlying the same data said 7548 feet.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Ride report*

A few people asked for one, so, I rambled at some length about the thing.

Short version:

Holy wow. If you didn't do this ride, do this ride. That's all.


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats an impresive ride. I would be interested in where they had timing chip readings, since its not a race, maybe stations on the decent to see if people were decending too fast. You mentioned that someone fell through the bridge. I was that guy in 2009. At that time there was no chicken wire over the diamonds in the bridge and my wheel slipped off the planks on the decent and I managed to hit it just right. First serius accident in over 100k of riding at least 500 races, sooner or later your number comes up, hope thats my worst with most of the ribs broken,, 2 fractured vertibre. The good news is I did the ride this year, not as fast as you, but im 52, well in the gold metal numbrs and happy to be ridding agian


----------

